# Tri state qualifier @ Noble Saturday April 8



## NobleArchery (Apr 3, 2017)

Noble Fellowship Archery Range 
5994 hwy 27 n
Lafayette Ga
Tri state qualifier Saturday April 8
Sign in 8-4pm
Sunday reg shoot sign in 1:30-4pm
Come on out and get them SOY points ! 75% of our targets are New ! And yes we have the new 2017 targets in the course ! Hope we see you'll this weekend !contact 423-322-8511 more info Amen!


----------



## nmorgan83 (Apr 4, 2017)

Will be there!!


----------



## NobleArchery (Apr 5, 2017)

Good deal see you'll Saturday


----------



## Cyberone (Apr 5, 2017)

We have a group coming up early Saturday morning


----------



## NobleArchery (Apr 6, 2017)

Awesome looking forward and meeting you'll!  See yea Saturday


----------

